# Baby goat.... How much CDT vaccination?



## LegendsCreekFarm

I have a 5 week old baby buck and read I need to give him the shot. Can anyone tell me how many ML of the vacc I need to give him?


----------



## naturalgoats

2ccs (aka mLs) no matter age or size...
M.


----------



## naturalgoats

Oh and then he will need a booster in about 20-30 days... if you search "cdt 2cc" in the goatspot you'll get some more posts...
M.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm

Ohh ok. Had no idea about the booster. Adults don't need boosters do they?


----------



## naturalgoats

have they ever been vaccinated before? The way it generally works is that the first vaccine a goat gets is given with a booster a month or so after and then boosted every year (although there is a thread and question about whether that is really necessary) so if the adult hasn't have CDT before then yes it should get a booster. If not then just yearly single one...
M.


----------



## KW Farms

Yes, 2cc...weight/age doesn't matter. Then do a booster 21 days later. 5-7 weeks is a good age to be given it.

Adult goats who have never had it before will need dose + booster.
Adult goats who have already been vaccinated will only need it once yearly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

agree! I also give the initial 2 doses to any incoming goat unless I am sure that she/he has been kept current.


----------



## amylawrence

and to make the does schedule simple, if you vaccinate them a month before delivery (assuming yearly breeding), you get that annual booster done anyway and give those babies antibodies to hold them till they get their own 2 vaccines!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeppers... what they all said.... :wink: :thumb: :grouphug:


----------



## ronniemc

i have 2 baby goats 1 week old. When should they have there first shots?


----------



## Goats Rock

ronniemc said:


> i have 2 baby goats 1 week old. When should they have there first shots?


They should get their first CD+T shots at 4 weeks old and the second CD+T 3 to 4 weeks later.

It the doe was not given a CD+T shot before she kidded, it won't hurt to give the kid a Tetanus Anti-toxin shot before you tattoo or disbud.


----------



## Michelemitchy

naturalgoats said:


> 2ccs (aka mLs) no matter age or size...
> M.


Can you Tell me what the name of the booster is that they need to get?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Michelemitchy said:


> Can you Tell me what the name of the booster is that they need to get?


Replied in your other thread. This thread is from 2012


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------

